# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عن كم زوجة مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اختلف العلماء عن كم زوجة مات عنها، أقوال كثيرة أرجحها أنه مات عن تسع نسوة: وهي مجموع في قولنا: (عجز صهر سمح)، والعين رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا عائشة، والجيم رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا جويرية، الزاء رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا زينب، والصاد: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا صفية، والهاء: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا هند، والراء: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا رملة، والسين: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا سودة، الميم: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا ميمونة، الحاء: رمز وإشارة إلى أمنا حفصة. أفاده شيخنا أبو الفضل عمر الحدوشي.

قلت: (أبو البراء): وهُنَّ:

1- خديجة بنت خويلد -رضي الله عنها-:

تزوَّجها النبيُّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وهو في خمسٍ وعشرين من عمره، وهي في سنِّ الأربعين، وهي أوَّل مَن تزوَّج من النساء، ولم يتزوَّج عليها غيرَها طيلةَ حياتِها. 

2- سوْدةُ بنت زمعةَ -رضي الله عنها-:

تزوَّجها النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - في شوَّال سنة 10 من النبوة، بعد وفاة خديجةَ بأيَّام. 

3- عائشة بنت أبي بكرٍ الصِّدِّيق -رضي الله عنها-:

تزوَّجها في شوال سنة 11 من النبوة بعد زواجه بسَوْدة بسنَة وقبل الهجرة بسنتين وخمسةِ أشهر، وتزوَّجها وهي بنت 6 سنين، وبنَى بها في شوال بعد الهجرة بسبعة أشهر، وهي بنتُ 9 سنين رغْمَ أنفِ جمال البنا، وكانت بكرًا، ولم يتزوَّجْ بكرًا غيرها، وكانت أحبَّ أزواجِه إليه، وأفضل نساء الأمة، وأعلمهنَّ على الإطلاق - رضي الله عنها - وعن أبيها. 

4- حفصةُ بنت عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنها-:

تزوَّجها النبي -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- سنة 3 هجريًّا بعد أن تأيَّمَتْ من زوجِها خُنيسِ بن حُذافةَ السَّهمي بين بدرٍ وأُحدٍ.

5 - زينب بنت خزيمة -رضي الله عنها-:

من بني هلالِ بن عامر بن صعصعة، وكانت تُسمَّى أمَّ المساكين لرحمتِها إيَّاهم، ورقَّتِها عليهم، وكانت تحت عبدِالله بن جَحش، واستُشهد في أُحدٍ، فتزوَّجَها النبيُّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- سنة 4 هجريًّا، وماتت بعد الزَّواج بشهرينِ أو ثلاثة أشهر.

6- أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية -رضي الله عنها-:

وكانت تحت أبي سلمةَ، فمات عنها في جُمادى الآخر سنة 4 هجريًّا، فتزوَّجها الرسول - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - في شوَّال من نفس السَّنة.

7- زينب بنت جحش بن رباب -رضي الله عنها-:

من بني أسَد بن خزيمة، وهي بنت عمَّةِ رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- وكانت تحت زيد بن حارثة، وتزوَّجها الرَّسول في ذي القعدة سنة 5 هجريًّا. 

8- أم حبيبةَ رملةُ بنت أبي سُفيان -رضي الله عنها-:

كانت تحت عُبيدالله بن جَحشٍ، وهاجرت معه إلي الحبشة، فارتدَّ عبيدُالله وتنصَّر، وتُوفِّي هناك، وثبتت أمُّ حبيبة على دينها وهِجْرتها، فلما بَعث رسولُ الله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- عمرَو بن أمَّية الضمري بكتابه إلى النجاشي في المحرَّم سنة 7 هجريًّا خطب عليه أمَّ حبيبة، فزوَّجها إياه، وبعث بها مع شُرَحبيل بن حسنة. 

9- جويرية بنت الحارث (سيد بني المُصطلق من خُزاعة) -رضي الله عنها-:

كانت في مَن سُبِيَ من بني المصطلق في سهمِ ثابت بن قيس بن شماس، فكاتبها، فقضى رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - كِتابتَها وتزوَّجها في شعبان 6 هجريًّا. 

10- صفية بنت حُيي بن أخطب -رضي الله عنها-:

مِن بني إسرائيل، وكانت من سبايا خيبرَ، فأعتقها، وتزوَّجها بعد فتح خيبر سنة 7 هجريًّا. 

11- ميمونة بنت الحارث -رضي الله عنها-:

أختُ أمِّ الفضل لُبابة بنت الحارث، وتزوَّجها في ذي القعدة في عُمرةِ القضية، بعد أن حَلَّ منها على الصَّحيح. 

• أما الاثنتان اللتان لَم يبْنِ بهما، فواحدةٌ من بني كِلاب، وأُخرى من كِندةَ. 

• أما السَّراري، فالمعروف أنه تسرَّى باثنتين، إحداهما: ماريةُ القبطيَّة؛ أهداها له المقوقِس.
والثانية: ريحانة بنتُ زيد النَّضرية أو القرظية، كانت من سَبايا قُريظة. 

قال قتادة -رحمه الله-:

تزوَّج النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - خمسَ عشْرةَ امرأةً، فدخل بثلاثَ عشْرة، وجمَع بين إحدى عشْرةَ، وتُوفي عن تسعٍ. تهذيب الأسماء واللغات" 1/27
 

قال ابن عبد البَرِّ -رحمه الله-:

(أزواجُه اللَّواتي لم يُختلف فيهنَّ، وهنَّ إحدى عشْرةَ امرأةً، منهنَّ ستٌّ من قريشٍ، وواحدةٌ من بني إسرائيل من ولَدِ هارونَ، وأربعٌ من سائر العربِ، وتوفِّي في حياته منهم اثنتانِ: خديجة بنت خويلد بن أسد بمكَّة، وزينبُ بنت خُزيمة بالمدينةِ، وتخلَّف منهنَّ تسعٌ بعده - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم).وأما اللَّواتي اختُلف فيهنَّ ممن ابتنى بها وفارَقَها، أو عقَدَ عليها ولَم يدخلْ بها، أو خطبَها ولَم يتمَّ له العقدُ منها، فقد اختُلف فيهنَّ، وفي أسباب فِراقهنَّ اختلافًا كثيرًا، يوجب التوقُّفَ عن القطع بالصِّحة في واحدةٍ منهنَّ. انظر: (الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب) 1/16

قلتُ: (أبو البراء): (التِّسع اللاتي قُبض عنهنَّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم-: عائشةُ بنت أبي بكرٍ الصديق، وحفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب، وأمُّ سلمةَ هندُ بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة المخزوميَّة، وزينبُ بنت جحش الأَسدية، وأم حبيبة رملةُ بنت أبي سُفيان بن حرب بن أميَّة، وميمونةُ بنت الحارث بن حزن الهِلالية، وجُويريَةُ بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار من بني المصطلق، وصفيَّةُ بنت حُيي بن أخطب.

• وأمَّا السِّتُّ اللاتي من قريش: فخديجةُ بنت خويلد، وسَوْدة بنتُ زمعة، وأم سلمةَ هندُ بنت أبي أمية، وعائشةُ بنت أبي بكر الصِّدِّيق، وحفصةُ بنت عمر بن الخطاب، وأم حبيبةَ رملةُ بنت أبي سفيان.

• وأما الأربعُ اللاتي من سائر العرب: فزينبُ بنت جحش، وميمونةُ بنت الحارث، وزينبُ بنت خُزيمة، وجُويريَةُ بنت الحارث.

• أما الواحدة التي من بني إسرائيل: فهي صفيَّةُ بنت حييِّ بنِ أخطب.


نقلًا من كتابي: (تنبيه الهُمام فيمن لهم أجران (27 - 30).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أبا البراء لقد تكلمتَ عن أمهات المؤمنين اللاتي توفي عنهن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قلتَ: وهنَّ .. فذكرتَ بعد ذلك جميع الزوجات، ولم تقتصر على اللاتي توفي عنهن النبي!
فكان ينبغي - وأنت تتكلم عن اللاتي توفي عنهن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تقتصر على ذكرهن، فإن أردت أن تذكر جميع الأزواج أن تقول - مثلًا -: وزوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنَّ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا، أبا يوسف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرًا، أبا يوسف.


بارك الله فيك أبا البراء

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك أبا البراء



وفيكم بارك الله، حبيبي  الغالي.

----------

